# TouchPad blue screen issue



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

From time to time after powering the TouchPad it starts with the blue screen. The device boots and works (can adb shell) but the screen remains blue. I have found the following entries several times in the logcat (not sure if this is related):


```
I/dalvikvm(  149): DexOpt: source file mod time mismatch (407e6b76 vs 40824cd6)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  149): ODEX file is stale or bad; removing and retrying (/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@[email protected])
```
after rebooting the device (eg. using adb reboot) the screen works ok. Anyone noticed that?
I'm using recent nightlies build on my own (with some camera related modifications) and I'm experiencing it from some time (never seen on alpha2).
The complete logcat is available here: http://pastebin.com/LrDcCTrR


----------



## btack (Jan 17, 2012)

I had this today I'm on a November nightly with the camera preview (14 i think). Everything has been working perfect today it randomly rebooted to the blue screen. I held down power and home and rebooted.....blue screen again. Booted into CWM and deleted Cache partition. Now everything is good. peculiar


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

Interesting I have never seen this.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

btack said:


> I had this today I'm on a November nightly with the camera preview (14 i think). Everything has been working perfect today it randomly rebooted to the blue screen. I held down power and home and rebooted.....blue screen again. Booted into CWM and deleted Cache partition. Now everything is good. peculiar


You need to update to the latest CM9 nightly and then you will have all the latest drivers, updates including resolution of the blue screen problem.


----------



## fuhrermike (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought I was the only one with this issue. It may be related to my 1.7ghz overclock, but I get these random flashing on my screen while in the OS until I reboot. It looks like a blue screen with lots of horizontal lines; like some sort of a test screen. The touchscreen is unresponsive during these flashes, and I've been getting them on both CM9 and CM10 since I can remember. Currently running CM10 1211 nightly due to gapps issues.


----------

